# Fowl Flingers



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tried out the new Fowl Flingers this past weekend. I really like them and you can get a much better toss with dead birds. The Fowl Flinger is a six inch piece of nylon line with nooses on each end. The noose slips over each bird leg. In the middle of the nylon line is a plactic coating for a smooth throw. The added leverage will give you a longer, highger toss. When the birds get a bit rancid, pick them up by the Fowl Flinger! I would start with about a dozen of them. I found them at; wingmagic.com


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on the Flingers. I still have a few free 6 packs available for clubs and pros. Instead of going through the Wing Magic site, please use www.RetrieverEventsOnline.com.

Thanks,
Frank


----------

